
Word Cloud spoken by each Republican Candidate for the 4th debate - micah_chatt
https://medium.com/@micahhausler/4th-2016-republican-debate-word-clouds-53e8207bb870
======
micah_chatt
The most surprising thing to me was that Jeb's most commonly used word was
"Clinton"

